# Mouth of Au Sable Report 9-18



## Gitzit (Nov 7, 2003)

Went out at the mouth of the river at 6am this morning. The lake was not to rough at that time but as dawn came up, so did the wind and waves with the wind switching from the south.
No fish to report being caught nor did I see any other caught. There were only about a dozen people on the south pier and a few on the north and maybe 10 boats at the most at times out at the mouth.
The lake was rough and I was in my bass boat with my 12 yr old and 16 yr old sons and once that wind shifted, it was time to ride a wave into the channel.
I did mark alot of fish in the mouth along with in the lower channel but did not see any braking the surface of the water.
Fished in the lower part of the river from just above the bridge down hoping to get one that may have come in or to at least see one and in 3 hours, saw and hooked no salmon.
Then the monsoon rains came to round out the day.
Maybe the rain will push them to the mouth or to the lower portion of the river; I heard that there were 48 salmon left in Lake Huron...


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

46 now... My buddy pulled 2 off the wall sunday night... 1 on a firetiger barramundi and the other on a green/glow KO wobbler.... Didn't ask, but I'm pretty certain the N pier...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

